# What would you charge to do this



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I have this HD Store and they wanted me clean out there garden area 
This calls for a work order
Only took 1.5 hrs + travel time of 30mins
I did it thinking $200 or less with a Skid steer bucket 
12'' of wet snow
They sent me a e-mail showing me what I was getting My Jaw drop and your jaw will drop to


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

few more shots


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I would do it for 800 if stacking area was nearby


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tripple that at least. Especially for a national


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

alldayrj;1953752 said:


> I would do it for 800 if stacking area was nearby


Well you are close, My self I been happy with $200 per hour

HD employee ran shovel clean what I couldnt get. 
I never had to get out of the skid.

Stacking was out the gate across the drive really close
They had 2 gates open so I was always pushing snow both directions

It should only took me 1 hr to clean it my phone wouldn't stop ringing every body in there dog was calling me that day.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

At least $100 per hour plus fuel. I wouldn't charge them for travel time. It's a extra on a nice large account. If they pay reasonably good for what you do on it then I wouldn't beat them up to bad on it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

gc3;1953773 said:


> At least $100 per hour plus fuel. I wouldn't charge them for travel time. It's a extra on a nice large account. If they pay reasonably good for what you do on it then I wouldn't beat them up to bad on it.


 hardly any fuel burnt they paid me for my travel time
I was out near by stacking snow at other jobs. I know takes 15min to road it there from the shop. I figure 30 min for travel time. They ask for my travel time.
Bad thing last year I did one time I was there plowing the lot and anytime I go inside its extra money calls for work order.
They chewed me out for doing it with out a work order. Its extra money for them as well.
So this year I made sure I got a work order.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

$ 1000 and a free shovel.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I like your wheel fenders !! GREAT IDEA


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mn-bob;1953785 said:


> $ 1000 and a free shovel.


You are right on That most I made in 2 hrs working hourly


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1953816 said:


> I like your wheel fenders !! GREAT IDEA


Thanks it stays really clean I run mine down the road during winter time


----------

